# Innova Adult Dry Dog Food - Red Meat - Small Bites



## kim2 (Feb 8, 2009)

our 2yr old welsh pembroke corgi is a verry finicky eater we had NO problem getting her to finish her bowl her coat and weight improved dramatically I highly recommend inova evo the only problem was she was a bit gassier than normally but with regular walks this seemed to resolve that problem


----------



## Pat_Tucker (May 7, 2009)

After consulting a nutrionist at the hospital, she told us to change to Evo Red Meat Large bites. Lest than two weeks later we have a dog that loved to eat HIDDING, everytime we bring out the food. She throws up and stopped eating all foods. I mean everything. After 5 days of eating a half breast of chicken and two visits to the emergency room, we had to hospitalize her for 3 days. They cant tell us what is wrong with her after days of testing. It is VERY ODD all this happened after we changed to Evo. $3,000 later we still have a sick 8y/o Golden Retriever and we dont know what to do. All these review pages seem to be full of company reps disguised selling their own product. Wish we could get someone to actually trust. Interestingly our second Golden did not get as sick but it probably explains why he has super soft poos and acts like he is full of fleas all day long. We are no experts but so far we found just people pushing product and not really caring about our pets.


----------



## dan2 (Jun 15, 2009)

All these review pages seem to be full of company reps disguised selling their own product. Wish we could get someone to actually trust. 


everyone needs to keep an open mind about product reviews and read as many as possible as to form a sound opinion

while there are pushers of products there are also people that say stuff to push people away from products

3000 dollars of bills and a still a sick 8 year old golden retriever is unlikely to be the cause of food because but this person is deffinately implying so.


----------



## Megan3 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if EVO has changed the formula of their Red Meat food since this post was made, but there is no Barley or Brown Rice in it. All of EVO foods are grain-free.


As for Pat's 8yo golden, not all dogs tolerate all foods. Just because your dogs didn't take well to it doesn't mean it isn't a good food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

dan, have you read any of my posts why I reseach dog food so much?? If not you should. I do not work for a dog food company, none, zero, nada. And here is my list, keep in mind P&G bought out EVO & Innova and exspect those products to move down the list along with California Natural. I exspect Aretemis or Now to make my list when this happens. These are all excellent dog foods.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Instinct
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
7.	Innova
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
10.	Artemis
11.	Fromm


----------

